# this is why...



## Battou (Nov 3, 2007)

I am not a wildlife photographer, I panned on this bird for at least one full rotation before it disappeared.







I fail :lmao:


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 3, 2007)

you're supposed to take plenty of pics as you're panning...makes it easier to get a couple good ones lol.
Oh well.  Nice try anyways.


----------



## Battou (Nov 3, 2007)

Sideburns said:


> you're supposed to take plenty of pics as you're panning...makes it easier to get a couple good ones lol.
> Oh well.  Nice try anyways.



It took me that long to get it into focus, lol. But I know better for the next time.


----------



## jedithebomber (Nov 4, 2007)

What bird... Or is that the point here?


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2007)

jedithebomber said:


> What bird... Or is that the point here?



That is the point, I was following it and as I hit the shutter release it dissipeared behind the guardrail, if you look you can see a feather or two a couple inches right of center.


----------

